# My dog has red bumps/ spots at the base of her whiskers?



## horseless jorge! (7 September 2011)

She was at the vet's a few weeks ago due to having a very itchy stomach, and the vet said it could just be an allergic reaction. She receive a steroid injection and that seemed to do the trick - no more itchy stomach!

Recently I've noticed her nibbling around her hip/ loin area. She nibbles and nibbles, and also scratches on walls etc.

I put some insect bite stuff on her itches on her loins, and then she seemed to stop.

But now she's itching her face. And she has rather big, bigger than a pin head, lumps in red and white at the base of her whiskers. I'd rather not just another vet trip if anyone thinks it's just an insect reaction/ diet thing.

I'll get some pictures later on tonight (no idea how to use my sister's camera)


----------



## MrVelvet (7 September 2011)

sounds like another allergy type thing Id go back to the vets, or even ring them and they might prescribe something? how about piriton? (i dunno about dogs.. but horses can have them?? ) 
My mums dog gets very very hayfever and had some tablets but i forgot what they were called


----------



## wyrdsister (7 September 2011)

Could be some sort of allergic skin disease - it's probably worth the trip to the vet's if this keeps occurring. They can run some lab tests to try to pin down the cause. There's a variety of options after that: piriton, more detailed testing in order to tailor a specific vaccine, and finally steroids. Piriton works out cheapest, if it's effective in your dog. 

Is your girl somewhere in her first three years of age? If so, that's usually when these allergies present, especially if they're going to be a long-term issue. One of my spangles (not quite three) has just been diagnosed with allergic skin disease, particularly reactive to mites. Since piriton works for her, I haven't gone down the route of finding out which/tailoring the vaccine and am hoping not to have to!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (7 September 2011)

Sounds like an allergic reaction to me too. My dog got stung on the nose and she developed inflamed follicles, I  used a steroidal cream on her - my husbands eczema cream! Worked a treat! Just be careful that an infection hasn't developed though, that will need antibiotics to sort out.


----------



## horseless jorge! (7 September 2011)

Thanks for the replies!
I think I will take her back to the vet's. 

She's 10 now, or roundabout that age, she was a stray. And funnily enough, I have put some of my own eczema cream on it, it seemed to take the itch off for a while.

Infected follicles seems right, that's what they look like.


----------



## millimoo (7 September 2011)

Could it be demodectic mange.... My dog had a patch on her nose - it was diagnosed via skin scrape, and touch wood responded to topical treatment and has never been back.
My mum had a bullmastiff bitch that used to nibble in the same way you describe. Anyhow, at the age of 7yrs my mum put her in kennels for the first time ever (in hindsite a bad decision). The stress caused a terrible outbreak of mange all over her face.... The worst he vet had seen in 30yrs. She was treated with Ivermectin, and it cleared up.
Hopefully it's not, but may be worth discussing with your vet


----------



## horseless jorge! (8 September 2011)

millimoo; Well, I was trying to find out what we've changed in her routine and it's nothing. :/


----------



## soloabe (8 September 2011)

Food allergy?
A lot of senior dogs suddenly develop food allergies. A lot of the time to grains or chicken.


----------

